# Night Time is Alright by me - the big girls come out



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2012)

Local lake with lots of dinks - good action but all those little bass have to come from somewhere - Right?

Meet momma 













Used a bill so I could get a size measurement


----------



## linehand (Aug 11, 2012)

Man that's a small bill. Awesome!!!


----------



## vahunter (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats a momma alright...using plastic?

Nice fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2012)

Zum said:


> Thats a momma alright...using plastic?
> 
> Nice fish.



Yeah - a 5.25" stick bait that I made in my secret color (secret color is dark green :mrgreen: )


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice one Capt.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to Mommas place, beautiful fish. Never heard of dark green before :---)


----------



## PoconoBoss (Aug 13, 2012)

What body of water was that in?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2012)

PoconoBoss said:


> What body of water was that in?




Local pond in Montgomery County


----------



## fender66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Saweet Hog. Very impressive! Congrats!


----------



## fish devil (Aug 14, 2012)

:twisted: Solid catches, Capt. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 17, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Solid catches, Capt. =D>




FD - lets do a night trip before summer ends!


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 18, 2012)

Those are some dandies indeed!!

Wow you even caught one with a $5 bill on its side. can not wait to see size of $100 fish you catch!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Recon (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------

